

Confessions of a startup: all our numbers, insights, everything - littke
https://lookback.io/blog/confessions-of-a-startup

======
joshfraser
I cringe at the money spent on lawyers and the PR firm, but bravo on the the
transparency.

~~~
gone35
Indeed. As if one needed more proof that the TechCrunch <-> PR industry loop
is rotten to the core:

 _During the three months [the $15,000 per month PR firm] were working with
us, their most important achievement was a piece of news that generated lots
of traffic, leads and job applications, namely this TechCrunch post. It ended
up being a very positive article filled with product images of Lookback. One
could argue we could 've achieved that post ourselves but I'm not so
convinced. We had submitted news tips to multiple sites previously but to no
avail._

~~~
guynamedloren
Seems like the PR firms are the ones selling shovels in this gold rush.

------
FollowSteph3
Be careful on the iphone it hijacks your browser and it's hard to regain
control. Otherwise a really good read.

~~~
littke
Wait what? :)

~~~
integraton
The mimimal-ui property in the viewport meta tag hides the top and bottom
bars. In landscape, they are completely absent, and the only way to get them
to appear again is to tap the top of the screen or rotate to portrait and tap
the miminal top bar.

~~~
littke
Thank you. I'm on a jailbroken 7.0 (hrm), which doesn't support minimal-ui
yet. We'll have a look.

------
ckoglmeier
We've been using Lookback for internal testing on our upcoming iOS release @
Craftsy. It's been super helpful. We're hoping to do some user testing with it
over the next few weeks as well. Great service guys, congrats on the continued
growth.

------
jnks
Gotta love those cumulative graphs. Linear growth? Now it looks quadratic!

~~~
littke
Haha yeah, well. User account growth is indeed slowing and is down to 1% the
last couple of weeks. I thought that was obvious from looking at the graph but
I'll clarify it in the article. Recorded minutes are growingly steadily though
and are still increasing with about 5% week over week.

------
instakill
Man, what's with the x-axes in those graphs? Yikes those legal fees are
astoundingly high. Any particular reason why? Really great post, thanks for
sharing it.

~~~
littke
Hehe, they're weeks man! It's a bad habit we use in Sweden to always refer to
weeks by number:
[http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/?country=21](http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/?country=21)

~~~
dyeje
Ah. It's pretty confusing without digging for an answer. Maybe change that?

~~~
littke
Interesting, OK. Did you see the 'Week' label next to the X-axis?

------
lem72
I would love an article about what investors were looking for when you spoke
to them about "What's your go-to-market strategy"

------
mkilling
Jonatan, great read. Can you already share with us what kind of business model
you're thinking about?

~~~
littke
A fairly standard SaaS model. We haven't decided exactly what yet.

------
uts_
I"m surprised at the wages, a decent developer in Australia will cost $100k+
alone.

------
ac2u
Thanks for sharing. Always useful to know figures for perspective.

------
tom3k
A really good, honest read. Thanks for sharing!

------
ahnberg
Thank you for sharing. A very interesting read!

------
gustaf
Great post Jonatan - thanks for sharing!

------
RickS
What were Gil's 3 questions?

------
gone35
Jonatan, I may be superficially misjudging from your team photo on Sqwiggle
[1], but as a company seeking to "collect, understand and share" user
experiences from apps for all kinds of demographics all over the world,
perhaps looking forward you might want to strive towards increasing diversity
in your team.

You already have a work flexibility ethos to build upon, so it will be easier
for you to make the adjustments and compromises needed. Besides, your company
is still young so the changes in culture and early hires you do now will have
a lasting impact.

[1] [https://lookback-public.s3.amazonaws.com/blog/team-
lookback-...](https://lookback-public.s3.amazonaws.com/blog/team-lookback-on-
sqwiggle.jpg)

~~~
littke
Good point, and you're right. Will consider it indeed! Thanks.

